# Are these foods okay?



## Thebiganimation (Jan 23, 2013)

So right now I feed my dogs Wellness CORE and Kibbles N Bits, I want to completely move them onto feeding them Merrick Grain Free mixed with Wellness CORE. 

Merrick Grain Free Real Texas Beef & Sweet Potato Dog Food at PETCO

Has anyone heard of Merrick before? Or tried it? Opinions on my idea? 

I have two 5 1/2 year old Chihuahuas, turning 6 on December 14, they are litter-mates/brothers. Bryan, and George. George is 6-7 pounds, Bryan is 10-11 pounds. 

Any other information needed?


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

Both Wellness CORE and Merrick Grain Free are pretty good kibble foods. They have higher protein with decent fat, which means more meat and less carbs! So I'd say they are pretty high quality foods.

I don't follow up on kibble too much anymore as I feed raw, but when I did feed kibble I was OBSESSED with finding the right kibble lol! My dog has been on almost every brand. When she was on kibble, both her and my favorite was Orijen. It can be pretty hard to find though.

Anyway, a great site to see the details of just about any dog food is http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/brand/ It isn't the "All Knowing" website but it's a good starting point to learn exactly what's in your food choices and what the ingredients mean.

Ultimately, it's up to your dogs to decide what the best food is. You may find a top rated food that sounds excellent but your specific dog may not do good on it. Good Luck!


----------



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

Wellness Core is a really great food as well as Merrick Grain Free. The review site that Onyx posted a link to is a really great site to see how good a food rates. Orijen, Merrick Grain Free & Evo are some of my favorite dry dog foods.


----------

